# Shed Wood Seasoning



## brianbeech (Jan 25, 2011)

First year burner here.  Looking forward to next year and am already thinking about trying to split/stack some of the wood we've got laying around; fallen trees that are cut and stacked, but not split.  We have a very small lot, about 1/3 of an acre and although its not a typical residential area, I do have two houses in close proximity.  Both of my neighbors are very clean an organized people and I'd like to be the same way.  So, having 3 cords of split and stacked wood is not something I'm excited about having around the house.  Now before I get flamed, I don't think this looks bad, but it would look sufficiently out of place and I'm trying to be sensitive to my neighbors needs (both families are great people).

I have a shed on my property that is dry.  I'm wondering: can I stack the wood in the shed and have it 'season' in there?  During the summer I can open the bay doors and have a, typically, very good wind go through there, but I would be missing the afternoon sun.

Is this a viable option or should I try to make other plans?

Thanks!


----------



## FyreBug (Jan 25, 2011)

As long as you have some air flow this would seem like an ideal set up.


----------



## SteveKG (Jan 25, 2011)

Go for it. I built a long shed, narrow and open on the front and back, closed on the ends and topped with steel roof. Works great, holds almost six cords in my shed. Looks good and neat, and I can very easily gauge how much wood I've cut/used by just glancing at the shed.


----------



## eujamfh (Jan 25, 2011)

Air and sun are best but I assume you know that is the advice most will give.  I would probably do this:
- talk to the neighbors.  Ask them for their thoughts about wood neatly stack in area X.  The may not have a problem with it.
- If you detect there is concern, tell them about a plan to build a wood shed with open walls (or you could built one with slats on the sides to increase air flow)
- If they are concerned about that or you simply do not have the room, then the shed is your probably the best option.  You could look at installing vents along the sides and at the bottom to help air flow on the days when you don't have the doors open.  

Wood will dry in each case above, but clearly leaving it in the open will dry faster.  

Good on you being concerned about the neighbors...I think by approaching them, you may be able to find a solution that works for all.  One compromise may be, 2-3 cords in the shed, one on the outside.  More handling, but a smaller footprint for them to see.  You could also sack outside along the shed - with a 10x10, a double stack on three sides could fit a couple cords easy. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 25, 2011)

If wood is stacked neatly, then it is not out of place. However, it seems most people have a problem stacking it neatly so have to hide it. I say season it outdoors and then put it into the shed.


----------



## oldspark (Jan 25, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> If wood is stacked neatly, then it is not out of place. However, it seems most people have a problem stacking it neatly so have to hide it. I say season it outdoors and then put it into the shed.


 +1


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Jan 26, 2011)

Brian,

Just a thought... if there is not roof vents in the roof you might want to put some in. This would add natural ventilation from the open door thru the roof. Good airflow is one of the essential elements to drying wood. 
Frankly, I like the idea about a shed because it does keep a neat look around the house. 

Minnesota Marty


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems like I'm the only nay sayer here but I don't think you will have adequate air flow with a shed that has four walls.


----------



## Cate68 (Jan 26, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> If wood is stacked neatly, then it is not out of place. However, it seems most people have a problem stacking it neatly so have to hide it. I say season it outdoors and then put it into the shed.



Agreed. I have a double lot in the burbs with a small woods in the back where I stack my seasoning wood. It actually looks nice back there and during the growing season blends right in with the leaves and woodland plants. Maybe try to be creative - make it blend in with your environment, because seasoning outside and then stacking in your wood shed is the best way to go.


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Jan 26, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Seems like I'm the only nay sayer here but I don't think you will have adequate air flow with a shed that has four walls.



+1 the air has to have somewhere to go.  Also you depend on the wind only blowing from one direction to get in the door.  Build a woodshed with slatted walls and make it look spiffy.


----------



## michaelryba (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had a good experience doing what the OP said.  I have wood stacked outside and some more inside a 12 x 16 shed.  In fact, I'm burning some oak right now that was in the shed for about 18 months.  The moisture meter said 18% and the way it's burning--seems to be pretty darn nice.  I did try to leave the shed open some during the summer. In addition to a roof vent, you could also do some modification to the shed.  Take a circular saw and cut out some small vertical windows  in-between the studs.  Staple on some chicken wire or mesh.


----------



## modo (Jan 26, 2011)

FyreBug said:
			
		

> As long as you have some air flow this would seem like an ideal set up.


  +1!  I see no reason why not if you have good air flow.  Isn't that what the 'masters' say, you need mother natures air and not the sun so much......


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 26, 2011)

Can only speak for myself . . . I would want more air flow and exposure to the sun myself to season up the wood . . . which would come from stacking the wood outside . . . I think neat stacks or even a few neatly stacked holz mietes would not only look nice, but may even elicit some positive comments from the neighbors. I know I would not want to rely on seasoning my wood inside a closed shed . . . even with the front doors open . . . heck, I only put the wood into my woodshed after a year . . . and then let it season a second year (albeit more slowly) as the shed has a board and batten siding minus the batten.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Jan 26, 2011)

Can you convert it into a woodshed by removing the sidewalls and just have corner posts to support the roof? What kind of wood will be in it? Oak needs a lot of time and really good ventilation. Is the floor strong enough/ rot resistant?

It might be OK if you don't stack directly against the walls or all the way to the roof to allow better circulation.


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 26, 2011)

Not really an option to remove the walls, this is one of those plastic type shed (pic below).

I suppose I can cut/stack against the trees where they fell in the woods/fields and let them sit, stacked neatly against the trees.  Then, move them too the shed after they've been out there for a year or so.  I guess, unless I put boards under them, I would be sacrificing the bottom row with the potential for rot?

The front of the shed has the two double doors and the back of the shed has the double doors too.  Once opened, the air whisks through there at a pretty high rate of speed (typically).


----------



## Exmasonite (Jan 26, 2011)

If you can get a hold of a few pallets, i'd say 4 or 6 will fit in there pretty well.  Should let good airflow under the stacks.  

If you can keep those doors open (or even remove them) and if you get good airflow as you say, i'd imagine that would be pretty good.  If you wanted to get more aggressive about it, maybe cut a few side vents in the plastic on the sides?


----------



## oldspark (Jan 26, 2011)

That building is nice, looks like a pricy sucker though.


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 26, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> That building is nice, looks like a pricy sucker though.



It was given to me. I built the deck it is sitting on though, so it cost me about $400.  Building the deck allowed me to place it over a big hill though, so I didn't lose any space in my tiny yard. :D


----------



## Shipper50 (Jan 26, 2011)

You could always drill holes  or cut slots in the walls to let air in and out?;-P 

Shipper


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 26, 2011)

Stack it neat outside, looks good and neat,


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 26, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Once opened, the air whisks through there at a pretty high rate of speed (typically).



Not stuffed with wood it won't.

If you can find a spot to season the wood outdoors, you can build an attractive pole structure with open sides and a roof to go over it for very little money.  It will give the whole area a much more finished look that just plain stacks, the air movement will be greatly increased, and you won't have to stack it twice.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 27, 2011)

After seeing the shed I have to admit that it will work really nice to store wood in.....after it has been dried outside. That type of shed will not allow a whole lot of drying. So I state again, stack it neatly outside and then move it into the shed in late fall.


----------



## Cate68 (Jan 27, 2011)

brianbeech said:
			
		

> Not really an option to remove the walls, this is one of those plastic type shed (pic below).
> 
> I suppose I can cut/stack against the trees where they fell in the woods/fields and let them sit, stacked neatly against the trees.  Then, move them too the shed after they've been out there for a year or so.  I guess, unless I put boards under them, I would be sacrificing the bottom row with the potential for rot?
> 
> The front of the shed has the two double doors and the back of the shed has the double doors too.  Once opened, the air whisks through there at a pretty high rate of speed (typically).



Looks like you have a nice wooded lot - can you post a wider-angle picture? I'm sure we can help you find some nooks here and there between trees and such to stack wood so it won't be an eyesore to the neighbors. How much room is behind the shed?


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 27, 2011)

Cate said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a nice wooded lot - can you post a wider-angle picture? I'm sure we can help you find some nooks here and there between trees and such to stack wood so it won't be an eyesore to the neighbors. How much room is behind the shed?



I know it looks like a wooded lot, but in fact I only have about 4 trees on my lot.  The trees you see in the back are not on my property and are on a very steep drop that goes about 500ft down.  The shed sits over the edge of a drop off with the front of the deck being level with the ground and the back being about 6-7' off of the ground.  It drops about another 20' before a small 'shelf' of land, then going over the large drop.  I'll post a picture of my lot, but didn't get to take one yesterday.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 27, 2011)

that plastic shed is a nice looking one. wish i had some outside storage. but i would have to agree with seasoning the stuff outdoors. sure it would dry out in there but its going to take forever. i like the creative idea of stacking it so maybe it wont be such an eye sore. theres a pic here that shows a french house with wood stacked all around it making it look like walls, neat looking. 

If you really dont see any of this as an option, maybe install and attic fan in the roof and have it on a programmable timer. that way your getting lots of air flow into it, drawing moister out. 
best of luck to you. 

(With a few pieces of lumber, make another shed out of wood. like a holz, right nest to it)


----------



## cptoneleg (Jan 27, 2011)

Well when I built this I just had cut and split about 2 cords, being brand new I just had to putsome in the shed, being new and all,I am burning the wood that I seasoned outside. And I hope some day that cord I stacked in that new shed will season,  So if you want to season wood , you need to do it it outside. :zip:


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm on the naysayer side if the wood is not seasoned first. I have an open three sided leanto against my workshop. The one wall is cinder block. It is 8'w x 18'l x 8' to the joists. Another 4' to the roof rafters. The long side faces east & one 8' side faces south. Due to limited space, I cut, split & stack immediately. Mostly ash, soft maple, some hard maple & some cherry. I fill from the middle to one end for next years burning while I am burning from the other end for the current season. I supplement from other stacks stored under raised cover for several years. That wood is mostly oak. Some of it is locust & I hate it as it takes even longer to season than the oak.

I find that by the time I am down to the 4' height on the second row in the shed I have to stack the wood around the stove to get it dry enough for a good secondary burn. Some of the pieces lose a third of their weight & develop numerous splits after a day by the stove. I think if you stuff that plastic shed full of green wood, you will have the best mildew farm around. I don't think your drying climate is any where close to what the gentleman from Colorado has. I think you are probably closer to my conditions here in Ma. 

Another thing to think about is how strong is the base for that shed. I think you said you could fit 3 cord in there & the shed deck is supported 7' in the air. Three cord would be 12 > 15,000 lbs. If that shed is 8' x 8' that comes out to about 235 lbs per square foot. Just a few things to think about.
Al


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, handle and restack as many times as possible.  The more the better.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Jan 28, 2011)

lobsta1 said:
			
		

> I'm on the naysayer side if the wood is not seasoned first. I have an open three sided leanto against my workshop. The one wall is cinder block. It is 8'w x 18'l x 8' to the joists. Another 4' to the roof rafters. The long side faces east & one 8' side faces south. Due to limited space, I cut, split & stack immediately. Mostly ash, soft maple, some hard maple & some cherry. I fill from the middle to one end for next years burning while I am burning from the other end for the current season. I supplement from other stacks stored under raised cover for several years. That wood is mostly oak. *Some of it is locust & I hate it as it takes even longer to season than the oak.*
> I find that by the time I am down to the 4' height on the second row in the shed I have to stack the wood around the stove to get it dry enough for a good secondary burn. Some of the pieces lose a third of their weight & develop numerous splits after a day by the stove. I think if you stuff that plastic shed full of green wood, you will have the best mildew farm around. I don't think your drying climate is any where close to what the gentleman from Colorado has. I think you are probably closer to my conditions here in Ma.
> 
> Another thing to think about is how strong is the base for that shed. I think you said you could fit 3 cord in there & the shed deck is supported 7' in the air. Three cord would be 12 > 15,000 lbs. If that shed is 8' x 8' that comes out to about 235 lbs per square foot. Just a few things to think about.
> Al



hmm really? could be proof of negative shed seasoning? locust should be a LOT fast then Oak. you sure its locust?


----------



## brianbeech (Jan 28, 2011)

lobsta1 said:
			
		

> I'm on the naysayer side if the wood is not seasoned first. I have an open three sided leanto against my workshop. The one wall is cinder block. It is 8'w x 18'l x 8' to the joists. Another 4' to the roof rafters. The long side faces east & one 8' side faces south. Due to limited space, I cut, split & stack immediately. Mostly ash, soft maple, some hard maple & some cherry. I fill from the middle to one end for next years burning while I am burning from the other end for the current season. I supplement from other stacks stored under raised cover for several years. That wood is mostly oak. Some of it is locust & I hate it as it takes even longer to season than the oak.
> 
> I find that by the time I am down to the 4' height on the second row in the shed I have to stack the wood around the stove to get it dry enough for a good secondary burn. Some of the pieces lose a third of their weight & develop numerous splits after a day by the stove. I think if you stuff that plastic shed full of green wood, you will have the best mildew farm around. I don't think your drying climate is any where close to what the gentleman from Colorado has. I think you are probably closer to my conditions here in Ma.
> 
> ...



Shed is 12X11 on a deck built with 9 - 4X6's in concrete.  Frame is 2X10's with 2X4's every 12 inches.  Should be able to carry that weight since I went with the larger posts and having 9 of them as opposed to just the outer 4. 

Having the best mildew farm around is a pretty good concern.  I hadn't thought too heavily about that, but I DO know how wood gives off a lot of moisture.  You may have a great point here.



			
				Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Yes, handle and restack as many times as possible.  The more the better.



It would probably do something for my fitness level - I could stop riding bicycles. Hmmmm...


----------

